# today's workout



## jarrod (Jul 15, 2009)

10 sprawls
15 burpees
5x10 jab/lead roundhous combos on the bag
4x10 chin ups, superset with 4x10 plyometric medicine ball push ups
a few minutes of boxing on the bag
finished up with 1/2 mile farmer's walk, carrying 25lbs each hand 

i had two energy drinks today, & two very sugary pieces of cake.

jf


----------



## Tames D (Jul 15, 2009)

*This morning before work*:

P90X (55 minutes)
Misc kicks to 80 lb bag  (15 minutes)
Misc hand strikes to 80 lb bag (15 minutes)
Jog in neighborhood (20 minutes)
Meditate at park (15 minutes)

*Tonight: To do*

KFSS with some friends (probably will be 1.5 hours)


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 15, 2009)

1/2 hour on the exercise bike

15 minutes of a test drive first time using the Snake Eyes Workout. Some rules need changing and some bugs worked out but let there be no mistake about it.

It.

Kicked.

My.

***.


----------



## jarrod (Jul 15, 2009)

i saw that post man; tough stuff.  kinda reminds me of the deck of cards workout where you pick an exercise for each suite, then the number determines the reps.  jokers are 20reps. 

my traps are already getting tight from the farmer's walk, i can't wait to see how they feel tomorrow.

jf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 15, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i saw that post man; tough stuff. kinda reminds me of the deck of cards workout where you pick an exercise for each suite, then the number determines the reps. jokers are 20reps.
> 
> my traps are already getting tight from the farmer's walk, i can't wait to see how they feel tomorrow.
> 
> jf


 

yeah, I just made it possible to have up to 10 different exercises and made it a little more *completely* random, with high enough rep counts to work to burnout more quickly.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 15, 2009)

What are medicine ball pushups and farmer's walk?

Other than that, sounds great!

10 minutes bag work, punching combinations
army crawl across the matt, mount and punch pads 1 minute, army crawl back, then bear crawl, mount and punch, bear crawl back: repeat 2 times, total of 5 minutes
5 minutes crunches
5 minutes leg lifts
5 minutes pushups
10 minutes working on hooks and uppercuts with partner
The rest of class working bearhug SD techniques.


----------



## jarrod (Jul 16, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> What are medicine ball pushups and farmer's walk?



start in push up position with one hand on a MB & the other on the ground.  do a push up, then in mid air switch which hand is on the ball & which is on the ground.

farmer's walk is just walking with a weight in each hand.  it's usually done with a very heavy weight for a shorter distance, but i don't have that much weight.






killer grip workout, as well as traps.  i was definitely breathing heavy too.

jf


----------

